# please satisfy my idle curiosity - users online now



## shouldbeinbed (27 Oct 2015)

At silly o'clock in the morning UK time there are apparently 32 members and a few hundred assorted guests and robots.

Does a member get registered as online only if they are active in some manner on the site? and I'm here with the other insomniacs, shift workers and those in different time zones. 

Or does not logging off but not interacting with the site either still count as a user online?

just wondering.


----------



## growingvegetables (27 Oct 2015)

Just carrying on parallel conversations about the Lords and Osborne - with daughter in LA, and here. Shouldbeinbed -------- oh,


----------



## shouldbeinbed (27 Oct 2015)

growingvegetables said:


> Just carrying on parallel conversations about the Lords and Osborne - with daughter in LA, and here. *Shouldbeinbed *-------- oh,



* my erratic sleep patterns give rise to my online persona*


----------



## jhawk (27 Oct 2015)

Hello @shouldbeinbed! I'm in Canada and therefore a different time zone. Can't entertain you much, to be honest. Struggling to stay awake myself.


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2015)

There's usually around eight(members) on through the night. Guests can go into triple figures, whilst the bots hover around the 50 mark.


----------



## Easytigers (27 Oct 2015)

Been up for nearly an hour...my daughter gets up just before 6 most mornings - unfortunately, she doesn't get the whole 'clocks going back' thing so now it's up before 5! I wouldn't mind that much but I'm off work this week and wanted to try and catch up on some zzzzz


----------



## winjim (27 Oct 2015)

shouldbeinbed said:


> At silly o'clock in the morning UK time there are apparently 32 members and a few hundred assorted guests and robots.
> 
> Does a member get registered as online only if they are active in some manner on the site? and I'm here with the other insomniacs, shift workers and those in different time zones.
> 
> ...


I wondered this too. There's always a CC tab on the go in my browser, which is always running, at least in the background, so it may appear that I'm a constant presence.


Easytigers said:


> Been up for nearly an hour...my daughter gets up just before 6 most mornings - unfortunately, she doesn't get the whole 'clocks going back' thing so now it's up before 5! I wouldn't mind that much but I'm off work this week and wanted to try and catch up on some zzzzz


I"m currently attempting to get a snotty baby back to sleep. She can't breathe properly and is ever so cross about it.


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Oct 2015)

I was up around 5 'cos I have a flight to Russia at 0930 ....
The next few mornings will be very silly o click thanks to time differences.


----------



## screenman (27 Oct 2015)

We are up at 5am every morning and bed at 11pm, I like to see my life not sleep through it.


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Oct 2015)

Im up at 4 during the week. I usually check in just after i have looked at the news and checked my email ( in case i have won the lottery ) to see what witterings i have missed and to tell you that the cat has just gone out.


----------



## summerdays (27 Oct 2015)

If I wake in the night I sometimes log on to distract me from the irritation of not being asleep. But I slept so badly the night the clocks went back (well I didn't), that last night I fell asleep on the sofa so went to bed early and slept through

As for who is shown, it only shows people who have been active recently but I've no idea how long it takes after you stop before it decides you are not online.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Oct 2015)

Online means 'active within the last 30 minutes' before the system automatically logs you off.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (27 Oct 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Online means 'active within the last 30 minutes' before the system automatically logs you off.


Ah ha thank you. I take it the stay logged on tickbox is an automatic log on as soon as the site is accessed then.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Oct 2015)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Ah ha thank you. I take it the stay logged on tickbox is an automatic log on as soon as the site is accessed then.


Yes. And unless you deliberately log off (foot which there is an option), the system starts the 30 minutes 'idle counter' before it considered you to have left and counts you as logged off.


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Oct 2015)

User said:


> Take a hat


What the Fox hat?

Bit late now!

Actually Kaliningrad's quite balmy at the moment, but for the following 2 week I'm 4 hours south of Moscow and expecting the first snows ....


----------



## Scoosh (30 Oct 2015)

Easytigers said:


> Been up for nearly an hour...my daughter gets up just before 6 most mornings - unfortunately, she doesn't get the whole 'clocks going back' thing so now it's up before 5! I wouldn't mind that much but I'm off work this week and wanted to try and catch up on some zzzzz


One really would have expected her to have got the message now she is 16 ... 

Ah well, soon it'll be trying to get her _out_ of bed before midday !


----------



## snorri (30 Oct 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> What the Fox hat?....


I think Adrian meant the hat with the cam and microphone built in shhhh Russia, get it?


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Oct 2015)

snorri said:


> I think Adrian meant the hat with the cam and microphone built in shhhh Russia, get it?


Oh ....
Too late now .... They're letting me out!
Am off to Moscow though next week ....


----------

